# My Oberon has arrived.



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Today is my day off from work and I was so excited because my Oberon was to be delivered today.  I sat down to track the shipping and would you believe it said it had been delivered already!!!  An hour before I even checked and I didn't know it!!!

The Celtic Hounds in saddle goes nicely with my skin and bag.  I love the way the Oberon covers protect the Kindle without adding a lot of bulk and weight.

In all my excitement I discovered that I threw my charm away and I had to go back and dig it out.

What exactly are the two extra little bungee cords in different lengths used for?  Ahhh, maybe they are extra bungees for the kindle corner and clasp in case they break.  Do you leave those two thin pieces of black (plastic?) on each side for support or do you trash those?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Kindle Gracie!!!!

The extra bungee cords are for the corner and the clasp when they become loose.  I left the thin plastic in my cover. It is a personal choice. 

What charm did you get?

Isn't the cover a work of art?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Great! Do you have pictures?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woohooo!!!!!!! Congratulations Kindle Gracie  !!!!!!

I wish you loads and loads of hours of enjoyment of your Kindle in your Oberon   

I only got one of the extra bungee cords, for the clasp. My bungee on the top right corner is getting a bit lose, and not sure what to do as I don't have a replacement for it - so good that they gave you the 2, store them away preciously!!!  

I've put the 2 thin black plastic pieces into the front "pocket" of my Oberon: figured it may strengthen the front more for extra screen protection when I throw my Kindle into my purse (i.e. every day!), and makes it more comfortable to hold when folded back - I then put my hand into the pocket behind the Kindle with my thumb of the next page button - and love the feel of leather around my hand (not sure if I make sense/explained it right?).

Anyway, have fun with your new Oberon on your day off (you now have the whole day to touch it, feel it, smell it, and hold it, lucky you!!!!)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My charm, I suppose, is the Celtic Hounds? It's round and matches the cover. I don't think it is the Celtic Knot. I'm really not sure. 

It truly is a work of art. So gorgeous.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!!  That is one pretty cover!  And I am not usually a saddle kind of gal, but yours sure is pretty!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice and goes well with the skin.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My charm, I suppose, is the Celtic Hounds? It's round and matches the cover. I don't think it is the Celtic Knot. I'm really not sure.
> 
> It truly is a work of art. So gorgeous.


Beautiful!!! No pic of your mystery charm?


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Kindle Gracie. . .Your cover is beautiful!! And your bag and skin go great with it!! I knew they would. I do love the Oberons. I know you will enjoy your new combo. Have a wonderful day!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The charm. Celtic hounds like the cover?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> The charm. Celtic hounds like the cover?


Oh, that's so pretty! I really love the intricate work they do with the Celtic designs...reminds me of some of the terrific metal work I saw in Ireland when living there...some I wish I had purchased.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Great combo there. So I assumed you are happy with everything?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That charm is very pretty. If you go to their website and look under Pewter Charms, they call that one Celtic Circle.

It's the first time I've seen anybody get that one with their order that I know of.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I'm very happy!  I can't wait until my leather lotion gets here to see what it does.

I see the charm now.  I hadn't even noticed that they sold them.  How cool that I got a unique one.  I love the Celtic Diamond Charm!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes, I'm very happy! I can't wait until my leather lotion gets here to see what it does.
> 
> I see the charm now. I hadn't even noticed that they sold them. How cool that I got a unique one. I love the Celtic Diamond Charm!!!


I have quite the collection of charms. Celtic Diamond is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

What do you do with all of your charms?  I was a little afraid to put it on my cover after reading that it could mess up the screen, etc.

The Trinity Knot is my family tattoo (symbol) and the Celtic Diamond looks like 4 Trinity Knots.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> What do you do with all of your charms? I was a little afraid to put it on my cover after reading that it could mess up the screen, etc.
> 
> The Trinity Knot is my family tattoo (symbol) and the Celtic Diamond looks like 4 Trinity Knots.


My wife and I aboth use our charms on the "latch" bungee and have had no trouble with it. If care is used, you won't damage the screen and it makes it much easier to open the cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> What do you do with all of your charms? I was a little afraid to put it on my cover after reading that it could mess up the screen, etc.
> 
> The Trinity Knot is my family tattoo (symbol) and the Celtic Diamond looks like 4 Trinity Knots.


I do put them on my covers. It makes it much easier to put on/remove the bungee. I think I've only read of one instance where somebody put a small nick in their screen. I figure I have the Square Trade warranty so if I break it (again) I'm covered. I also tend to play with them while I'm reading.

The ones that aren't on my covers are currently taking up residence on the table next to my recliner. I had a plan for them at one time, but I'll be darned if I remember what that was (maybe a charm bracelet?) I dunno.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I reached in to find the end of the bungee in the cover and it seems like it would be a little tricky to get on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I reached in to find the end of the bungee in the cover and it seems like it would be a little tricky to get on.


all you do is push the little metal piece thru the hole from the inside, thread the charm on and then put the metal piece back into the hole.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a thread with some pictures: Affixing Charm?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful combo! The cover is amazing and looks great with that skin, and I love your charm!


----------

